# Wow!



## Emmersom Biggens (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sure GON is just trying to be politically correct, but I can't help but be a little disappointed in seeing this type of forum. I can't see God blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 13, 2010)

You know what? I never thought of it that way but you are absolutely right on this. That is pretty low down when you think about it like that. I would bet that this is a move by the latest admins rather than something perpetuated by the folks affiliated with the magazine itself? It sort of goes along with the spirit of this forum that was introduced with the management changes.


----------



## jmharris23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Seriously? All we did was take the discussions that were prominent in the forum and break it into sub-groups. 

Atheist discussion has been going on for years in the Spiritual Forum. I just wanted a place where people could come and ask non-believers questions or have civil apologetic talk. 

But if GON subscription numbers start dropping I'll tell Steve to make sure and drop this forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I am sure GON is just trying to be politically correct, but I can't help but be a little disappointed in seeing this type of forum. I can't see God blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years. Good luck and God bless!


 
Would you rather have the very same Atheist etc. continually derailing Christian discussions as before, instead of giving them a place to play and allowing just Christians to fight among themselves? 

Seriously, some of the Christians are much more "anti-Christian" in their behavior than most of the Atheist were.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 14, 2010)

olcowman said:


> That is pretty low down when you think about it like that.



That's a solid judgment passed there.  It must feel great to be in a lofty perch that enables you to look down on others in such a way.



olcowman said:


> I would bet that this is a move by the latest admins rather than something perpetuated by the folks affiliated with the magazine itself?



Have you asked them?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 14, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I can't see God blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years.



Well if I was a Christian my argument would be "But the Lord moves in mysterious ways" or "Through God all things are possible" but I won't say those things.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I am sure GON is just trying to be politically correct, but I can't help but be a little disappointed in seeing this type of forum. I can't see God blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years. Good luck and God bless!



I agree!!!


----------



## mikel (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm a christian first and foremost and the way i see it,the AA folks put their pants on just like i do..one leg at a time and have just as much right to be here as me or anyone else..just because someone doesnt believe in a higher power doesnt make them a bad person..ive read alot of the posts in the AA forum and most turn into an argument over we're right and theyre wrong..the fastest way to turn someone away from God is to try to shove it down their throat..personally i dont have a problem with an AA forum on here..if a man or woman chooses to believe or not,its their decision and right to do so..


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Nov 14, 2010)

emmersom biggens said:


> i am sure gon is just trying to be politically correct, but i can't help but be a little disappointed in seeing this type of forum. I can't see god blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years. Good luck and god bless!





x1000


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would you rather have the very same Atheist etc. continually derailing Christian discussions as before, instead of giving them a place to play and allowing just Christians to fight among themselves?
> 
> Seriously, some of the Christians are much more "anti-Christian" in their behavior than most of the Atheist were.



How does a non-Christian tell the difference?  How does a Christian tell the difference?


----------



## FishHunt (Nov 15, 2010)

Just wait till the "Gay Hunters" forum...  
Not that anything is wrong with that.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 15, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I am sure GON is just trying to be politically correct, but I can't help but be a little disappointed in seeing this type of forum. I can't see God blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years. Good luck and God bless!



...And might I add, we should never engage in any intelligent conversation, or should we ever open our minds to speaking about any theology of any kind, we should all stay in the spiritual forum and quote Bible verses to each other.

I'm not trying to be a jacka$$, but you can learn and teach and conversate about alot of important/interesting(sometimes) things in this forum.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 15, 2010)

FishHunt said:


> Just wait till the "Gay Hunters" forum...
> Not that anything is wrong with that.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 15, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> That's a solid judgment passed there.  It must feel great to be in a lofty perch that enables you to look down on others in such a way.




Whoops! Didn't mean to sound judgemental, just trying to say I see the point being made in the first post. I absolutely understand that my response came out wrong... sorry, not my intention. Lord knows, (or whatever deity you and yours currently favor) that I ain't on any sort of lofty perch. It is not my habit to look down on anyone, therefore if anyone thought that I am truly sorry.



Six million dollar ham said:


> Have you asked them?



Do you think I need to? I just took it for granted that it was an admin move as keeping with the latest trend to give everyone voice within these threads to express there opinions and believes? Did that come across wrong too? Dang i might need some forum etiquette classes or something....


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 15, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> Seriously? All we did was take the discussions that were prominent in the forum and break it into sub-groups.
> 
> Atheist discussion has been going on for years in the Spiritual Forum. I just wanted a place where people could come and ask non-believers questions or have civil apologetic talk.
> 
> But if GON subscription numbers start dropping I'll tell Steve to make sure and drop this forum.




I am glad ya'll separated it. It makes it easier to wade through and see what you want to jump into or not.
Separating the topics so to speak, just like the rest of the forum is.
Atheist still can comment in the SD forum and believers jump in here when they want. 
It just separates the topics, not the people.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 15, 2010)

FishHunt said:


> Just wait till the "Gay Hunters" forum...
> Not that anything is wrong with that.



Wait a second now... we talking gay men or gay girls? I ain't totally 'against' all alternative lifestyles...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 15, 2010)

FishHunt said:


> Just wait till the "Gay Hunters" forum...



You're the first one bring it up, interestingly.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 15, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Whoops! Didn't mean to sound judgemental, just trying to say I see the point being made in the first post. I absolutely understand that my response came out wrong... sorry, not my intention. Lord knows, (or whatever deity you and yours currently favor) that I ain't on any sort of lofty perch. It is not my habit to look down on anyone, therefore if anyone thought that I am truly sorry.



Oh okay, I see.




olcowman said:


> Do you think I need to? I just took it for granted that it was an admin move as keeping with the latest trend to give everyone voice within these threads to express there opinions and believes? Did that come across wrong too? Dang i might need some forum etiquette classes or something....



Nah, you're fine.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Nov 16, 2010)

I respect all of ya'lls opinion but I stand behind what I said. God bless y'all.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh and that gay hunting section comment, now that is funny. I hope they don't allow photos.


----------



## chris waddell (Nov 16, 2010)

You also need to be thankful that there is even a hunting forum that allows you to talk about God. I'm a strong believer in the Lord but christians can learn a lot about different religions and be able to know how to talk to someone with a different belief. It could be used for good if you know how to use it for the good.


----------



## pnome (Nov 16, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I respect all of ya'lls opinion but I stand behind what I said. God bless y'all.



I respect that car in your avatar!  Hot!  

Anyway, can you prove that the God of Abraham helped GON Magazine become a success?


----------



## Thetoolman (Nov 16, 2010)

They should change the name of this room to . I have my Witt's about me & I really know when I (& you) die that is THE END!! It is not being an  Atheist, It IS being able to cope with Life on your own. Not leaning on some Fairy tale place , BOOK{bible),or person that will make the dead spirit live on. 
Organized religion is
 BOLOGNA.
Wake up & live like men. YOU HAVE BEEN BRAIN WASHED!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 16, 2010)

Thetoolman said:


> They should change the name of this room to . I have my Witt's about me & I really know when I (& you) die that is THE END!! It is not being an  Atheist, It IS being able to cope with Life on your own. Not leaning on some Fairy tale place , BOOK{bible),or person that will make the dead spirit live on.
> Organized religion is
> BOLOGNA.
> Wake up & live like men. YOU HAVE BEEN BRAIN WASHED!!!!



I take it you are not a christian then? You know the odd thing about this fairy tale place, book and person you referenced in your post? That among perhaps millions of stories, legends, beliefs, and idealogies that have sprung up since the dawn of man.... for some reason this one sure did stick. That in itself is proof that perhaps there is something unique about this 'fairy tale'. 

I respect your opinions but I view myself as being as objective and as skeptical as anyone around. I was by no means brought up in the church going way, nor was I raised by the most Godly of folks. Beginning in college I began to seriously study this subject and researched all religions/beliefs. It is easy to select certain aspects of christianity to tear down and even ridicule. But the content as a whole and it's rate of forward progression(growth), even thru periods of global discovery, industrial revolution and the latest era of rapid technological/scientific advances makes the clique that grew out of a gathering a 12 individuals and a man called Jesus over 2000 years ago, in my opinion that represents something special and unique. Right or wrong, over the centuries men have fought wars and shed blood in the name of this religion. Entire nations and democracies have been founded and governed based on it's principles. And many of the icons of our generation and heroes of my youth unshamelessly publically displayed their faith. If you never have took the time, perhaps you might take another look at the whole thing with a more open mind? I know you have drawn some firm conclusions, but this topic is just a bit too broad in content to dismiss so easily...


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I take it you are not a christian then? You know the odd thing about this fairy tale place, book and person you referenced in your post? That among perhaps millions of stories, legends, beliefs, and idealogies that have sprung up since the dawn of man.... for some reason this one sure did stick. That in itself is proof that perhaps there is something unique about this 'fairy tale'.



Which must mean that with the requirements you set forth that it is also proof that perhaps there is something unique about Buddhism.


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 19, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I am sure GON is just trying to be politically correct, but I can't help but be a little disappointed in seeing this type of forum. I can't see God blessing any company willing to slap him in the face after he has blessed them so much over the years. Good luck and God bless!



Who needs God's blessing?  If companies only succeed because God blesses them, then are you saying that Playboy and Hustler also have God's blessing?  Perhaps companies succeed because they produce a product that people want... not because of a mythical figure you call God.


----------



## Thetoolman (Nov 22, 2010)

David I like the way you think!!!


----------



## campinnurse (Nov 22, 2010)

mikel said:


> i'm a christian first and foremost and the way i see it,the AA folks put their pants on just like i do..one leg at a time and have just as much right to be here as me or anyone else..just because someone doesnt believe in a higher power doesnt make them a bad person..ive read alot of the posts in the AA forum and most turn into an argument over we're right and theyre wrong..the fastest way to turn someone away from God is to try to shove it down their throat..personally i dont have a problem with an AA forum on here..if a man or woman chooses to believe or not,its their decision and right to do so..


Great! So glad to see this kind of attitude. If folks are offended by a particular forum they certainly don't have to go there. Freedom of speech; what a concept!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 22, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 27, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> I am glad ya'll separated it. It makes it easier to wade through and see what you want to jump into or not.
> Separating the topics so to speak, just like the rest of the forum is.
> Atheist still can comment in the SD forum and believers jump in here when they want.
> It just separates the topics, not the people.



X 2, Best move ever made in this Forum.


----------

